# großer TFT-Monitor + Monitorverleih



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 Sachen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

*1.* Ich bräuchte eine Information, welche die größten TFT-Monitore
mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln sind. Keine 1600x1200 !!!
Es müssen natürlich Displays im Seitenverhältnis 4:3 sein und sie müssen analoge Eingänge haben.

*2.* Wo kann man solche Monitore leihen / mieten? Falls ihr Firmen kennt, die im Raum Rhein/Main sind, umso besser.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Juli 2003)

moin


Guck mal bei Ebay, dort gibt es oft Angebote sich einen TFT zu mieten!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

